
Canonical pretends Mir never existed, bloggers jump on cue - russianhun
http://wayoflinux.com/blog/canonical-ditches-wayland
======
tannhaeuser
I guess the real story is that Ubuntu 18.04 LTS will use X.org by default,
rather than Wayland [1]. Canonical "pretending Mir never existed" is just
click bait. Personally, I found Unity not half-bad, and am not looking forward
to gnome-shell from what little I know, eg. for its wasteful menu-per-window
attachment rather than Mac OS style global menus alone.

[1]: [https://insights.ubuntu.com/2018/01/26/bionic-
beaver-18-04-l...](https://insights.ubuntu.com/2018/01/26/bionic-
beaver-18-04-lts-to-use-xorg-by-default/)

~~~
russianhun
Click-bait, precisely to illustrate a point. The real story comes after. Did
you _actually_ read it? It has nothing to do with which DE Ubuntu chooses to
favour ATM.

------
qubex
What’s the point of this invective-laced polemic piece?

~~~
russianhun
(That said, I get it. Hype is everything, whatever does not stink of the
"latest tech trend" must be bad. Sad day to be a reader, indeed.)

